

What the heck is a math trade? - domnit
http://okasaki.blogspot.com/2008/03/what-heck-is-math-trade.html

======
aneesh
There's a lot of interesting graph theory there. Check out more about kidney
matching here:
[http://blog.sciencenews.org/mathtrek/2007/08/kidney_matchmak...](http://blog.sciencenews.org/mathtrek/2007/08/kidney_matchmaking.html)

If anyone is really interested in this kind of stuff, shoot me an email. I'm
working on a couple research projects in this area.

------
te_platt
Maybe I'm missing something but isn't that why we have money?

------
redorb
Looks awesome. Money is over rated. (literally)

